# tauro test 4 week review



## aad123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have recently received a bottle of tauro test and I am planning to run a 4 week cycle to see exactly what effects it will have. I have read several reviews and  they all seem positive so I thought I would give it a go.

I am 36 years old and have been training for over 10 years.
My starting point is this.
Height 5ft 8 *(187lb)
Weight 13st 5lb
Arms 15.5"
Chest 42.5"
Waist 35.5"
Thigh 25.5"
Calf 15.25"
Est body fat 22%

My diet is roughly, based on 6 meals a day.
Kcal 2746
Carbs 215g
Pro 216g
Fat 77g

Break down of meals
07.30 k708 c71 p43 f14
10.30 k455 c45 p36 f12
13.00 k430 c45 p36 f25
15.30 k565 c17 p39 f17
18.00 k258 c24 p29 f3
22.00 k330 c13 p33 f6 
This is a fairly average day as I eat basically the same mon - sat. sunday is not so strict.

As a starting point I have taken my 1 per max on 4 compound movements and these will be the foundation of my training. I don't usually do 1 per max but I thought it would be a good indicator of progress. My normal training is a 4 day split, Shoulders & Traps - Back & bi - Legs - Chest & tri. Standard training protocol is 3 sets to failure at 6-8 reducing weight on each set.

1 rep max.
Squat 150kg - 330lb
Dead Lift 157.5kg - 346.5lb
Flat Bench 105kg - 221lb
Mill Press 72kg - 158lb

From the 4 week cycle I am looking to gain a little weight, poss 3 to 4lb, but I would like to reduce my body fat by 2 to 3% to get below 20%.

If anyone has any tips on diet or exercise that you think will help me reach my goals please let me know. The only other supplements I will be taking are fish oil caps and creatine.

I will be starting the Tauro Test on sat.


----------



## aad123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have now been on the tauro test for a week and haven't noticed any major changes. I do seem to have a little extra energy in the gym and in everyday life (even started doing 10 mins HIIT after every weights session). I wouldn't say my bf% has changed as my weight and measurements are roughly the same but my lifts may be slightly up. However its early days yet so we will see come the end of week 4.


----------



## aad123 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have now completed 3 weeks of Tauro Test and I'm still not sure it has made any difference, well apart from the spots on my chest. I have just started a cutting diet so this may help. I will keep taking the tabs for the last week but I'm not holding out any hopes for any major changes.


----------

